# Elden Ring



## Renzatic

Why is no one here playing this yet? I thought we were all nerds here!


----------



## DT

It's getting massive amounts of press, I guess the GRR Martin collaboration is kind of a big deal.


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> It's getting massive amounts of press, I guess the GRR Martin collaboration is kind of a big deal.




It's an open world Dark Souls game. That alone would be enough to get everyone hyped. The GRR Martin connection just makes it that much more hypeable.


----------



## DT

Like same "universe" as other Dark Souls game(s), or the same engine/mechanics?

It looks beautiful!


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Like same "universe" as other Dark Souls game(s), or the same engine/mechanics?
> 
> It looks beautiful!




It's basically an open world Dark Souls gameplaywise. The world and lore are all unique to it.

Also, there's giant lobsters in it, and I just can't even...


----------



## Huntn

I’ll be waiting until it goes on sale…


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> It's basically an open world Dark Souls gameplaywise. The world and lore are all unique to it.
> 
> Also, there's giant lobsters in it, and I just can't even...




Graphics cards are too damn expensive these days..


----------



## Huntn

thekev said:


> Graphics cards are too damn expensive these days..



Yes, they have gotten insane.


----------



## Renzatic

Huntn said:


> Yes, they have gotten insane.




But on the plus side, they are finally starting to drop in price.


----------



## DT

Twitch Streamer Beats Elden Ring Without Damage Of Any Kind
					

Twitch streamer Seki practiced in the open-world RPG for 130+ hours to pull off this impressive run




					kotaku.com


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Twitch Streamer Beats Elden Ring Without Damage Of Any Kind
> 
> 
> Twitch streamer Seki practiced in the open-world RPG for 130+ hours to pull off this impressive run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kotaku.com




Good God...


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> Good God...




Hahaha, and that included things like falling / non-combat damage!

A while back, after she had done several, very careful playthroughs, Daughter started doing speed runs in TLoZ:BotW, like skip whole sections, defeat some of the end bosses without getting the special weapons, it's crazy.


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> A while back, after she had done several, very careful playthroughs, Daughter started doing speed runs in TLoZ:BotW, like skip whole sections, defeat some of the end bosses without getting the special weapons, it's crazy.




That's impressive. Not just considering the skill involved, but the patience.


----------

